# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Changing Sleep Position

## Ikkalebob

I always get to sleep on my side, any other way is really difficult for me. I roll over on to just about any position imaginable at night though.
The problem is that it's quite uncomfortable for me, crushing my shoulders against my head. I also have much more exciting and perculiar dreams on my back. The only way I have been able to fall asleep on my back so far is either if I am really, really super tired or if I wake up in the middle of the night enough to be able to roll over.
How would I be able to change my sleep position permanantly? Any help would be much appreciated!  ::D:

----------


## Ivan452

I'd post a link to a different topic, but I'm not 7 days member yet. So I cant post 'em so I'll copy-paste it.

What helped me is a mix of some meditation, thought control and relaxation techniques.
You can try different mixes in order to find out what works for you.
This requires a bit more thought control, but after 5 days you will get it.
I lay down on my back, make myself comfortable, legs a bit spread hands beside me, palms turned up. (you can try different positions I'm just saying my form of it)
Then I start relaxing every part of my body from toes working my way up. This will also require some practice. 
Basically what you do is you concentrate on the part of your body until its completely relaxed. Especially pay attention to neck and head muscles. (you can practice this during the day also)
After I do that. I count from 10 to 1. Slowly relaxing my body in general. 
When I reach 1 then I count from 10 to 2.
Then from 10 to 3. 
And so on.
If u get to 10 to 10. You go again.
At some point you wont feel your body at all. And you will easily fall to sleep.
But you cant let any thought interfere. Just concentrate on relaxing and breathing.
At start you will get urges to move, or change sleep position but after a few days you will get used to it.

Also what you can try if you really want to sleep on your back is those special anatomic pillows. They are not too expensive and might help you fall asleep on your back and stay like that.

----------


## AURON

If you use a firm pillow, you should try sleeping with a soft one.  They're generally used for people who tend to change positions at night.  If you wanted to just go straight to back sleeping, then you should get a medium.  Obviously the firm pillows are for people who sleep on their sides and need to support dat neck.  Hope this helps.

----------


## Ikkalebob

> I'd post a link to a different topic, but I'm not 7 days member yet. So I cant post 'em so I'll copy-paste it.
> 
> What helped me is a mix of some meditation, thought control and relaxation techniques.
> You can try different mixes in order to find out what works for you.
> This requires a bit more thought control, but after 5 days you will get it.
> I lay down on my back, make myself comfortable, legs a bit spread hands beside me, palms turned up. (you can try different positions I'm just saying my form of it)
> Then I start relaxing every part of my body from toes working my way up. This will also require some practice. 
> Basically what you do is you concentrate on the part of your body until its completely relaxed. Especially pay attention to neck and head muscles. (you can practice this during the day also)
> After I do that. I count from 10 to 1. Slowly relaxing my body in general. 
> ...



Thanks for that! I will try it tonight.





> If you use a firm pillow, you should try sleeping with a soft one. They're generally used for people who tend to change positions at night. If you wanted to just go straight to back sleeping, then you should get a medium. Obviously the firm pillows are for people who sleep on their sides and need to support dat neck. Hope this helps.



Thanks, at the moment I use a soft/medium on the bottom then a very thin and soft one at the top. I also have a feather pillow lying around - would that be useful?

----------


## Ivan452

You will need a few days to practice that technique, but the point is to make your own version of it. Something that suits you. There are no two same people in the world so one thing cant work for two people in the same way.
If this doesn't work after a few days, try reading some relaxation and thoughts and breath control online and maybe u will come up with something perfect for you.
Because its always the brain that doesn't let you sleep at night  :smiley: 

As far as pillow goes use the one that suits you. The one I was talking about looks something like this:
simpo.rs/10_simposhop/01_namestaj/09_duseci/Jastuk-KONTUR.jpg   (add www at start because I cant post links yet)

But for example my whole family loves that pillow, and I was trying for a month to get used to it but I just could not.

----------


## Ikkalebob

Aha - that pillow looks useful because with a regular one I often feel my head is squashed up against my neck - the shape of that one looks like it would fix the problem. Thanks!  ::D:

----------

